# Gum Paste Help!!!



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

I am in need of a new gum paste recipe. I have misplaced the one I used for years -that worked perfectly- Been experimenting with many but none work, as I would like. I need HELP!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to the www.Wilton.com site this is a cake decorating company that has dozens of things like that they have gumpaste recipes.If you still do not have any luck with that let me know I have one I can pm you. Several if I have not misplaced them...Also try www.cakecentral.com sure you will find one there you will proably have to join that one though................


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...if you've been making it for years can't you remember the steps and techniques that it took to make it?

Think back to the steps you took to make them, the measurements and whatnot...

They're in your head after all these years. Just find them. 

April


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use the recipe from Wolley's "Cakes by Design". Legally, I can't post it, but it's a great product! Look for the book.


----------



## villagecakelady (May 28, 2005)

Did you have a recipe that was slow drying or fast drying? I may be able to help you out.


----------

